# Multicultural Australia and the elderly



## Warrigal (Jul 22, 2015)

Migration to Australia since WW II has seen the ethnic mix change as non British migrants from first Europe and then later from Asia and most recently, Africa came to make their homes here.

Although most learned English to be able to earn a living it is a characteristic of aging that what you learn last is the first to be forgotten. The elderly gradually cease to speak English and they become further isolated in their homes.

I live in a very multicultural part of Sydney and I found this today in our local newspaper. It is just one of a multitude of programs and activities that support multiculturalism.  This one is for seniors.



> *Respite for Migrant Elders
> 
> *A different day of the week, a different culture.
> 
> ...


How do people feel about these kind of programs for the elderly, particularly for those who are not from an English speaking background.


----------



## 3horsefarm (Jul 22, 2015)

Probably costs more than many can afford.


----------



## Warrigal (Jul 22, 2015)

The aged pension in Australia for a single person is $782.20 per fortnight. 
$10 for transport, food and activities for a day is not unaffordable.


----------



## 3horsefarm (Jul 22, 2015)

Beats the heck out of my $825 a MONTH, and I have to provide my own 'transport'.


----------



## Ameriscot (Jul 22, 2015)

$10 in Australia is much cheaper than one would think of $10 in the US.


----------



## 3horsefarm (Jul 22, 2015)

Real hard to go out for lunch for $10.


----------



## imp (Jul 22, 2015)

Well, now, I had to search definition of "fortnight": 2 weeks, therefore 2 fortnights = 1 month. Thus, the figure put forth by Ms. Warrigal is about $ 1560 per month. That is considerably higher than my $ 1000, but I lack knowledge of the Aus $ vs. US $ exchange rate. In any case, it is clear that a large fixed monthly payment commitment after retiring, i.e., a mortgage payment, places a strain on the budget, to be sure!    imp


----------



## Warrigal (Jul 22, 2015)

The elderly that we are talking about are most likely living at home with family. The respite aspect refers to the need to give their carers an occasional break from their duties in order to have time for some personal space. Sometimes the carer is a spouse who have their own health needs to attend to but often it is a daughter who is also caring for her own children at the same time. 

The daycare centres are usually not for profit ventures that are designed to provide that respite and also to offer a stimulating environment for the elderly. There are also many English speaking daycare centres available. They are subsidised by the government to allow for staffing by qualified community workers. From the government's point of view, money spent on daycare centres is a lot less than the subsidies required for residential care and it is cheaper to maintain the elderly at home for as long as possible.


----------



## Ameriscot (Jul 23, 2015)

imp said:


> Well, now, I had to search definition of "fortnight": 2 weeks, therefore 2 fortnights = 1 month. Thus, the figure put forth by Ms. Warrigal is about $ 1560 per month. That is considerably higher than my $ 1000, but I lack knowledge of the Aus $ vs. US $ exchange rate. In any case, it is clear that a large fixed monthly payment commitment after retiring, i.e., a mortgage payment, places a strain on the budget, to be sure!    imp



To demonstrate the difference, I believe the minimum wage in Oz is $16/hour.  Therefore, $1560 every 4 weeks isn't as much as you would think.  It appears than in Oz they get their pensions every 4 weeks, as we do in the UK, not monthly.  It is every 4th Wednesday in the UK.

A couple of years ago the Aus $ was actually worth a couple of pennies more than the US dollar.  A fact that made our Aussie niece's visit around the US a real bargain!


----------



## Warrigal (Jul 23, 2015)

We're paid fortnightly, Ameriscot, by direct deposit into our bank accounts. 

Lots of pensioners treat themselves each week to a meal at the local club or pub and they usually available themselves to the $10 specials of fish, chips and salad or chicken schnitzel with hot veggies.

The aged pension is subject to an income and an assets test and the figure quoted above is the maximum rate for a single pensioner with very little in assets or income stream. Above a certain level people may be eligible for a part pension until above a certain level the pension cuts out entirely. Besides the pension itself, pensioners also receive some additional income supplement to allow us to afford rent or property rates, utilities costs and internet access. We are very well provided for, especially as the pension rate is indexed to average male earnings and adjusted twice each year.

Current rates here: http://www.humanservices.gov.au/cus...ink/age-pension/payment-rates-for-age-pension

On top of that all seniors 55 and over who are working 20 hours or less are entitled to concessions on public transport and at the movies. Even our fruit and veggie shop gives a 10% discount for holders of the Seniors Card.


----------



## Ameriscot (Jul 23, 2015)

Dame Warrigal said:


> We're paid fortnightly, Ameriscot, by direct deposit into our bank accounts.
> 
> Lots of pensioners treat themselves each week to a meal at the local club or pub and they usually available themselves to the $10 specials of fish, chips and salad or chicken schnitzel with hot veggies.
> 
> ...



Never knew any place did a fortnightly pension.  Our is direct deposited every 4 weeks, so 13 payments a year.  The US is monthly.  Between hubby and me our pension payments are throughout the month.  3rd, 4th, 20th, last day of month, then every 4 weeks for the UK state pensions.  State pensions don't depend on current income.  US state pension (SS) depends on how much you paid in when you worked. 

Bus is free in Scotland at 60 whether you work or not, but in England you have to be older.


----------



## Warrigal (Jul 23, 2015)

Public transport isn't free here but it only costs seniors $2.50 to travel all day on trains, buses and ferries. 
 An encouragement for seniors to leave their houses and take a cheap day out.


----------



## Kadee (Jul 23, 2015)

Dame Warrigal said:


> Public transport isn't free here but it only costs seniors $2.50 to travel all day on trains, buses and ferries.
> An encouragement for seniors to leave their houses and take a cheap day out.


DW In South Australia Bus Tram and Train are all free for pensioners between 9Am - 3Pm weekdays and free all weekend ..

However SA has never offered good trips you can go on in NSW .. For $2.50 return .. The last two winters while up at Coolangatta we have taken a trip from tweed heads to Coffs harbour for the total cost of $2.50 each ....using our seniors card ..Each time we have booked the trip we are given the option of staying overnight at any town along the track of our choice, we did stay once and the total cost was $5 ..... Planning on going on another while up there next week ..


----------



## Pam (Jul 24, 2015)

My pension is paid on a Friday. The day UK pension is paid depends on the last two digits of your National Insurance number. When I started getting my pension I had the choice of weekly or monthly payment and I chose weekly. In 2010 this was changed and it's now a monthly payment for any new claimants - I'm still weekly. I'm also fortunate in that I got my bus pass at 60 before the retirement age was raised.


----------



## Warrigal (Jul 24, 2015)

Yes the seniors cards are issued by the states and they differ. Some other concessions are granted by local government - e.g. property rates. Individual businesses may also offer concessions. I get my hair cut at a slight discount if I show my seniors card.


----------



## imp (Jul 24, 2015)

Ameriscot said:


> To demonstrate the difference, I believe the minimum wage in Oz is $16/hour.  Therefore, $1560 every 4 weeks isn't as much as you would think.  It appears than in *Oz* they get their pensions every 4 weeks, as we do in the UK, not monthly.  It is every 4th Wednesday in the UK.
> 
> A couple of years ago the Aus $ was actually worth a couple of pennies more than the US dollar.  A fact that made our Aussie niece's visit around the US a real bargain!



If you will kindly indulge my ignorance, what is "OZ"?    imp


----------



## Warrigal (Jul 24, 2015)

OZ = Aus = Australia = Godzone country


----------



## imp (Jul 24, 2015)

*My Government "Position"*

Given that I were in a position to mete out benefits and or their allotments/curtailments, I believe I would remain cognizant of the fact that:  1) These elderly are not unlike their younger brethren: they WILL respond favorably in the voting booth, and, 2) these elderly are far more likely to no longer be a part of the payout equation given future prediction, than are the younger payees. Therefore, it BEHOOVES the powers that be, to show preferential interest in the elderly, for it benefits the PAYOR the most.   imp


----------

